# Custom titles are on



## Chris (Jul 18, 2004)

I didn't realize you couldn't edit your member title. Now you can.


----------



## Virtue (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2004)

Virtue said:


>


I Concur


----------



## Chris D (Jul 20, 2004)

Hurrah! Now I can express my penchant for single-malts!


----------



## Virtue (Jul 20, 2004)

Beelzebloke said:


> Hurrah! Now I can express my penchant for single-malts!


----------

